# HELP!! bike shorts? bike apparel?!



## Rootfinder (Aug 18, 2014)

So Im looking for a reasonable brand but that seems impossible. I thought Castelli was great but they are not there for me.

Is there a company I can expect to last me 3 to 4 yrs for shorts and much longer for jerseys? 

Yes I get picky about what it looks like because I have cool points with my bike and my bike and myself need to look extra cool together. But no I will not pay top dollar each year to refresh some cloths.


----------



## Scar (Sep 13, 2014)

Castelli is my favorite overall brand. However, we never, ever pay list price for cycling apparel. It has to be at least 25% off before I will even consider it and 40% is even better. My last jersey was a Gore that was 59% off. I have a couple of pair of Campy bib shorts that retailed for $290 and I bought them through Sierra Trading Post for $102 each. Great bib shorts that have been used for four years with little sign of wear.

Anymore, Ms Scar and I ride between 80-115 days per year and our cycling clothes last several years if we buy quality brands to begin with. In fact, with tops we usually discard them only because we're just tired of them. We have had good service from Castelli, Gore, Campy, Giordana, Capo, Garneau and some Pearls. Others on this forum can recommend other brands that have provided good service to them.

Lots of good prices out there on quality cycling apparel if you just spend a little time looking. 

Good luck.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

I like Tenn Outdoors upper level stuff. Still tends to be cheaper than the more well known brands. Can't speak to longevity yet, but the bibs I like the best so far only cost me $40. I can see spending $80-120 a year for new bibs if it came to that.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Rootfinder said:


> Is there a company I can expect to last me 3 to 4 yrs for shorts and much longer for jerseys?


That's really subjective to the amount of riding you do. 
Obviously if you're riding 1000mi/yr your clothes are going to last longer than someone riding 10,000mi/yr.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Your complaint is a little vague. Do you just mean they don't last as long as you'd like, or is there something else implied by "reasonable" and "not there for me."

If you're really only talking about durability, I'd second what tlg said. Years is meaningless. How many miles, and how many rides (and washes) is what counts. And on that score, if you do (just for example) 150 rides a year totalling 4000 miles, and you only have one pair of shorts that you use for all that riding, I don't think there's any bike short that will last 4 years. Bike shorts live a hard life. I always have multiple pairs that I rotate in use, and when I find the ones I like on sale I buy several pairs if some are nearing the end of their life. Over the last 25 years, I've probably averaged about one purchase every 3 years or so.

Jerseys don't seem to wear out at all for me (except for weakening at the pocket seams, and I can usually fix that), but maybe that's because I have quite a few.

Cool points? To me, all black bike shorts look the same, except for the labels. I've found the higher end Performance brand shorts to be a tremendous value, but I don't suppose they're cool (I've never been that cool, anyway).

Good luck. I fear that there may be no way out of the equation: if you want extra cool, you're gonna have to pay.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> How many miles, and how many rides (and washes) is what counts.


That's a good point too. If you do 5 x 20mi rides a week vs 2 x 50mi a week, and wash your shorts between each ride, you're going to get less life washing them 5x a week.

I have multiple pairs. I use some cheaper ones for shorter rides and save the higher end ones for longer rides.


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

I had a couple pairs of "cheap" castelli shorts and they were not durable at all. Besides some castelli gloves, everything else castelli I own has been very good quality and durability.

Giordana, while not cheap has been my favorite.

If you want cheap and don't mind used, ebay some peoples' previous season club/team kits.

Some of the performance brand clothing is good and reasonably priced, but not high up on the "cool" factor.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

I can't imagine a chamois lasting 3-4 years if you're any kind of serious rider.


----------



## Father Guzzi Obrian (Jan 31, 2015)

Aerotech designs is a good supplier of quality, American made bib shorts in the $80 range, I highly rate them in this category


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

tlg said:


> That's a good point too. If you do 5 x 20mi rides a week vs 2 x 50mi a week, and wash your shorts between each ride, you're going to get less life washing them 5x a week.
> 
> I have multiple pairs. I use some cheaper ones for shorter rides and save the higher end ones for longer rides.


I do this too. Giordana are my favorites. I also like Biemme and Descente. All bought on sales. 

I have cheap Sugoi shorts for short rides and the rollers.


----------



## Saddletramp1200 (Apr 25, 2015)

At 60 years old, I got off my butt and wanted to ride for health as well as fun. Bought some Riding shorts on a web sight, XX2 Lg. Padded Under carriage. A 12 year old kid might wear them. China size is way smaller than Biker size.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

skinewmexico said:


> I can't imagine a chamois lasting 3-4 years if you're any kind of serious rider.


An experience enthusiast is likely to have a number of shorts/bibs they rotate through. I'm still wearing some that are 10+ years old, but those are among 8 pair currently.


----------

